# First oil change, easy with "Form-a-Funnel"



## jwasilko (Jan 5, 2018)

I did the first oil change on our HSS1332 after about 6 hours of run time. I happened to have a 'form a funnel' around the garage from other proejcts, and it made the oil change pretty easy. 



Filling the oil was a pain, though. I ended up overfilling a bit trying to get the dipstick covered. Really a bad design.



There's a red version at Amazon that's much cheaper than the green one, for some reason:



https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B010BZ26EQ/


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks for the link. I just ordered the green 14" one.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i just use a old oil container cut open as a funnel on most machines. between that and tilting the machine a bit you get pretty much no oil at all on the machine.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That seems like a pretty cool product, but it also strikes me as rather pricey. Could something like aluminum flashing serve a pretty-similar purpose? I'm assuming that device is formable, but stiff enough to kind of stay where you bend it.


----------



## ColdinMontana (Nov 18, 2018)

I considered getting one of these for oil changes on my new Pro 32. But couldn't bring myself to spend that much on a piece of plastic. Then it occurred to me that I had a 15" oil funnel laying around that worked perfectly. I think I paid $4 or $5 for it. It is a neat idea though. Just wish it was cheaper.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ever see them made from a 2 litre soda bottle?
https://www.snowblowerforum.com/for.../143297-oil-drain-tire-heres-helpful-tip.html
Just cut out whatever section that applies to your machine.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I did buy one of these, together with a Drainzit. Stupid pricey for both. 

I posted my mistake last year where my frustration got the best of me--after spilling oil everywhere I rushed the fill job afterwards. I overfilled the HS724 and frothed the engine until it spilled out around the head cover looking like soap.

Both these devices are stress reducers for me now...after I paid for them that is.


----------



## Fortech1977 (Jan 11, 2019)

An old 2 litre soda bottle for draining. It also helps if you elevate the track opposite the drain plug. I use my 3 ton floor jack on the lowest level for setting it all up, then elevate to whatever makes sense to allow that last bit of oil to drain.

Buy a cheap bakers measuring cup from the dollar store and measure your oil before pouring it in the engine. Never overfill again. I do this for all my small engines and cumulatively over all my yard/recreational equipment it saves quite a bit of time.

Easy peasy


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

the green one is 5 inches longer.

I use an old tranny oil funnel where i cut out half of top so as to have room to remove drain plug. not flawless but close. also have a drainzit which is worth it's weight in gold for the smaller machines.


----------



## Lunta (Dec 14, 2017)

With these reusable solutions, I always find the clean up and storage to be a PITA. 

I just use an old bottle or shallow ice cream tub (empty of course  ). Then tip the oil into the main waste oil storage tank (I use old 2 stroke fuel canisters).

The ice cream tub or bottle can then go in the bin. No clean up. No dripping problem during storage. No dog rubbing himself against oily plastic stuff. Everyone is happy.


----------



## ssls6 (Sep 25, 2019)

tin foil, works better than you'd think


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

A small piece of foil sided HVAC tape also works extremely well,... creases nice, holds its shape and slides under any nut extension real well, and allows a nice channel to any receptacle.


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

I couldn’t find an empty qt oil bottle while changing oil on a Honda 7/24. But fortunately, the kids left a whiffle bat behind. I notched the top to allow for drain bolt removal. The black electrical tape allowed extra distance for hitting the whiffle ball, so it doesn’t need to be added. After notching, I tapped it into place with a hammer. It is the most mess free oil change I’ve ever done.


----------



## groomerz (Feb 7, 2015)

oneacer said:


> A small piece of foil sided HVAC tape also works extremely well,... creases nice, holds its shape and slides under any nut extension real well, and allows a nice channel to any receptacle.


I like that idea of hvac foil tape. On Harley oil filters I’ve used Hd foil to catch and channel oil to change filter. 

I’ll try the tape next time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yanmar Ronin (Jan 31, 2015)

Used file folders, the plastic kind, work a treat too.

Cut off the bottom corner, fold into a v-shaped oil-shaped racecourse and go.


----------



## farmer52 (Dec 27, 2020)

I made a funnel using a plastic one quart milk bottle.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I myself have many size plastic funnels , from small shampoo bottles up to gallon milk jugs. Comes in handy for filling and draining anything in all situations. I also cut the tops and leave the handle on the gallon milk jugs, as they make a nice container with a handle ... lol, I get so many golf balls from being next to a golf course, I fill them and give them to family and friends.

I love repurposing things for another life ...


----------

